# Newcastle - South Africa - City Gallery



## Viresh Mahabeer (Feb 1, 2012)

*NEWCASTLE, SOUTH AFRICA*










Newcastle is a South African city, and the third largest city in the province of KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa, with a population of 363 236 citizens as of the 2011 Census. 

Set at the picturesque foothills of the northern KwaZulu-Natal Drakensberg Mountains, Newcastle is located in the north west corner of the province along the Ncandu River and is one of the country's main industrial centers. Newcastle's municipal area is 188 km2 (73 sq mi), consists of 31 wards and a population growth rate of 0.87%, ranking Newcastle as South Africa's tenth-largest city.

The N11 and R34 are the principal roads linking the city to the rest of South Africa.

Newcastle is the seat of the local municipality as well as being the seat to the Amajuba District Municipality.

_NOTE: I have decided to compile a gallery of the the Industrial City of Newcastle, South Africa set at the picturesque foothills of the northern KwaZulu-Natal Drakensberg Mountains from images I have taken over the years. Should you have any images you wish to add of this beautiful South African city, please feel free to do so or contact me on this forum for inclusion in the gallery.

For more images of Newcastle, kindly visit www.panoramio.com (Newcastle, South Africa) where other avid Newcastle photographers have posted their photos.

Kindly visit this page for regular updates. Enjoy your visit 


*DOWNTOWN NEWCASTLE CITY SKYLINE FROM THE R34*










*IN THE CBD*

Scott Street























Nedbank Centre
















DBM Building
























Old Mutual Centre
















Random Shots

























































































































Newcastle SAPS Headquarters









Newcastle Provincial Hospital
















Newcastle Civic Center - currently under construction










*IN THE SUBURBS*

Views from Signal Hill












































Arbor Park









Lennoxton

















*INDUSTRIAL NEWCASTLE*

Newcastle Co-generation Plant









Arcelor Mittal









Natal Portland Cement









Newcastle Chemical Park









Riverside Industrial
























*EQUARAND*

Blackrock Casino & Hotel
















Newcastle Mall

































































































































*N11 SCENERY AROUND NEWCASTLE*














































*IN & AROUND THE CITY*

Newcastle Crossing - Phase 3 under construction









Amajuba Mall









Asiphephe Link to Madadeni









Majuba FET Head Office









Newcastle Olympic Swimming Pool







_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos from Newcastle of S. Africa


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Love those sculptures outside the shopping mall. Interesting shots.


----------



## Cheesiness (Dec 7, 2007)

No offense, but aside from the natural scenery, the city looks rather drab and brown. hno:


----------



## Viresh Mahabeer (Feb 1, 2012)

paul62 said:


> Love those sculptures outside the shopping mall. Interesting shots.


thanks paul62!

the sculptures are the result of a country wide competition focused on South Africa's sculptural artists.

i was also impressed with the results!


----------



## Viresh Mahabeer (Feb 1, 2012)

Cheesiness said:


> No offense, but aside from the natural scenery, the city looks rather drab and brown. hno:


if you referring to the city center, yes i agree with you. the suburbs around the city are quite lush and green. some pictures were also taken during the winter hence they might seem drab.

the municipality is currently on a drive to improve landscaping and greenery in the city center :banana: 'tree lined boulevards' are planned for the major city streets.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures! Have never heard of it before, only Newcastle in England and Austrlia.


----------



## Viresh Mahabeer (Feb 1, 2012)

Nightsky said:


> Nice pictures! Have never heard of it before, only Newcastle in England and Austrlia.


thanks! i've seen your illustrations before. very impressive!

your website on your travels is truly amazing. the photo's are really captivating!


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks for the pics. never heard of it before, but that's one reason i love this site.

very interesting city, looks like it boomed in the 40s-60s with all of that modernism. some of it looks great, much of it fugly, but it seems a very unique look.

-


----------



## Viresh Mahabeer (Feb 1, 2012)

LSyd said:


> thanks for the pics. never heard of it before, but that's one reason i love this site.
> 
> very interesting city, looks like it boomed in the 40s-60s with all of that modernism. some of it looks great, much of it fugly, but it seems a very unique look.
> 
> -


Pleasure LSyd! Yeah some of it needs a lot of work but then again all of South Africa's cities have this problem. 

@nightsky: Newcastle got it's name from Newcastle in the UK. It was founded by the British when they ruled South Africa. It is the third largest Newcastle in the world.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Never heard about the city, looks interesting, thank you!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice and neat city. it has plenty of spaces for expansion.


----------



## Viresh Mahabeer (Feb 1, 2012)

Geborgenheit said:


> Never heard about the city, looks interesting, thank you!


pleasure Geborgenheit! hence the reason for showcasing it on this forum. it is one South Africa's main cities.


----------



## Viresh Mahabeer (Feb 1, 2012)

charliewong90 said:


> nice and neat city. it has plenty of spaces for expansion.


yes the city takes pride in keeping itself as clean a possible. it won the cleanest city competition for 3 consecutive years.

they are currently on a drive to improve the landscaping in the downtown area. will post some pics of these initiatives when i get a chance!

yes, there is a lot of space for expansion. the industrial area has excellent infrastructure and can accommodate any size of development. over a hundred Chinese factories are in operation in Newcastle.


----------



## Viresh Mahabeer (Feb 1, 2012)

hello all! wishing you a prosperous 2015!

i have updated some images taken in December 2014 in the preceding post. please have a look 

below are some new images of other areas of the city!


----------



## Viresh Mahabeer (Feb 1, 2012)

*ALLEN STREET*










*HISTORIC NEWCASTLE*

City Hall









Hindu Temple









Carnegie Art Gallery









Fort Amiel Musuem









*DOWNTOWN NEWCASTLE CITY SKYLINE*









*VULINTABA - a new suburb of Newcastle*









*VIEWS FROM HILLDROP*


----------



## Viresh Mahabeer (Feb 1, 2012)

Dear all!

I have updated the Newcastle City Gallery with more images I have taken recently. Please view these in the preceding threads!

Enjoy them!


----------



## themoreurban (May 12, 2011)

Very nice looking city!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice city, I think most of the older buildings were of the 60's - 70's designs? and they're well maintained.


----------



## Viresh Mahabeer (Feb 1, 2012)

Dear all.

Herewith random images of Newcastle taken in & around the city in mid November 2015!! Enjoy 

*Allen Street Bridge extension nearing completion*









*Signal Hill Telecommunications Tower on HJ van Eck Drive*









*TOTAL 60 on Murchison*

















*Newcastle Civic Center nearing completion*

























*Scott Street*

Street Scene looking East









Newcastle City Hall









Old meets New - City Hall & the nearly completed Newcastle Civic Center Tower Block









Panoramic along Scott Street









*City Scenery*

Downtown Newcastle City Center from Signal Hill









Newcastle from Sunnyridge









Newcastle from Amiel Park









Modern day Newcastle from the Historic Fort Amiel Museum

























The city from the North Block of Newcastle Provincial Hospital


----------

